# The Kitchen Barista



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I noticed that Has Bean have this chap's DVD for sale on their website as a Christmas gift idea.

http://thekitchenbarista.com/

Great idea by young Torstein really, considering how many folks scrabble around on youtube and forums trying to learn some basic skills after buying a DeLonghi from Debenhams. Production is a bit Jamie Oliver style. I was planning to make a training DVD for a friend of mine whom I've helped get kitted up for a Christmas pressie... maybe I'll grab a cheap web hosting package and see if I can flag my wares! Anyone interested?









(Pity Torstein's DVD isn't available until March tho.)


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike, I received my copy on Saturday and although it covers most of the basics I already knew I still picked up a few handy tips


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh! On his own website it says not available yet. Did you get it from Has Bean?


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I ordered it from hasbean on thursday and it arrived saturday


----------



## thekitchenbarista (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys - just wanted to say thanks for the interest in my film! And yes - we did have some small initial hickups over the holidays, but both the DVD and (the more popular - and cheaper) downloadable version is now available in the webshop









Speak soon!


----------

